# Dad’s new puppy



## Wendy (Jan 7, 2018)

My dad had to euthanize his beloved Jack Russell terrier, Matisse, a few months ago due to cancer. He was devastated but as dad is 79, he made the decision not to get another dog. My sister and I could see how much he was missing his boy, so she searched online and found a newborn Jack Russell pup. When we showed dad the photos he broke down and told us that he would like him. So our family all pitched in and got Chipper for dad. His only condition was that Steve and I would care for Chipper when/if dad is ever unable. (Of course we agreed). The little guy has bonded to dad.....a perfect match.


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2018)

How wonderful for your Dad and that lucky pup to have each other! So nice of you to help your Dad bring this little guy into his life by promising to care for the pup if needed down the road. Your Dad will really benefit from having this new friend in his life! Dogs are great!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2018)

well done to you and your dad.


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2018)

Wonderful decision Wendy. All of you are Jack Russell
people and that's a perfect choice. How's Judy with having
a Jack under foot all the time? They're busy little dogs and
quite delightful personalities. Love his little face!

*If the time comes and you can't take care of Chipper, I'll take
him into our zoo family.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2018)

Excellent outcome.


----------

